# Directv and power conditioner



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

The last few days I have had signal problems on both my receivers. I called Direct and their are coming out Saturday. Now for my question. I have my satellite cables running through my power/surge conditioner. Every time Direct has ever come out they always say that that is why My signal comes and goes. They say that it creates problems and just to run the cable from the wall to the receiver without running the cable through my conditioner. Does anyone run their cable straight?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ban-One said:


> Does anyone run their cable straight?


I do. I've never even considered running any of my DirecTV lines through any of my surge protectors. There are multiple things going on in your RG6 line when you change a channel - voltage changes, signal change, LNB switching, etc. I've heard of folks using Panamax surge protection on the RG6 lines with good luck. But not much else. If your dish and equipment (switches and lines) are grounded properly, there is really very little else that you can do to protect yourself from lightning. There is probably a much higher chance of it coming through your power lines than your coax line. Definitely have protection on the power side of things.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Some older power/surge conditioners can't pass more than the 1GHz signal, which can affect some digital channels. I ran into this with my old Monster power strip a few years back. Some channels just wouldn't get through.

Newer power strips or power distro units have protection and pass more bandwidth (up to 2GHz, I believe), and can be used without losing data. My current Panamax units and Monster unit both work fine with the digital channels on Fios.

Of course, short of buying a new power block, you can just run straight into the receiver. A bit more risk, but it should get you your channels back.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

theres a little protector they sell at radio shack that will prevent surges thru your cable line they used to sell them on ebay as "free pay per view filters" when digital cable first came around but they do nothing other than protect your cable line from surges that might solve your problem it's slightly larger than a bullet and connects inline. I think they were referred to as just that a "magic bullet"


----------

